# Critique Another Possible Buy? (QH)



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

He is pretty cute but still green looking in his training. He is pretty strung out & doesn't want to soften in face & round up.:-(
JMO,but Based on video i'd say he's overpriced


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh! I forgot to add they dropped his price to 2500.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't know what's pretty fair in your area but around here he'd be about $1000 to $1500 tops if someone really fell in love with him. 

He's still really strung out, all on his forehand and looks kind of hard to hold together. Pretty boy though! I'd knock $250 off just because they misspelled QUIET, that's a pet peeve of mine. He's QUITE what? GRRRRR, LOL!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I wish that I could afford another horse right now.. this hay is killing me and prolly aa bunch of people.. good look.. pretty horse


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I don't know what's pretty fair in your area but around here he'd be about $1000 to $1500 tops if someone really fell in love with him.
> 
> He's still really strung out, all on his forehand and looks kind of hard to hold together. Pretty boy though! I'd knock $250 off just because they misspelled QUIET, that's a pet peeve of mine. He's QUITE what? GRRRRR, LOL!


Haha! I hate the misspelling too  I think some people around here think that's a perfectly good alternate spelling for quiet.

The price is okay for the area, a little pricey but this farm is also trying to downsize rather quickly, so hopefully they could knock off another $500. I'm also going to try and do a trial lease before hand, if I decide I want him.

I really like him a lot  I loooove his look and color (OMG I love his color. Darker palominos with manes that white?<3).

I think he could be a fun little project and buddy


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

EliRose said:


> Haha! I hate the misspelling too  I think some people around here think that's a perfectly good alternate spelling for quiet.
> 
> The price is okay for the area, a little pricey but this farm is also trying to downsize rather quickly, so hopefully they could knock off another $500. I'm also going to try and do a trial lease before hand, if I decide I want him.
> 
> ...


If he can pass a PPE, and at that age he should, and the price is ok for the area and you LURVE him then :thumbsup::happydance: Go for it!


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

I like him. I also would ask for him more in the price range of 1500 but he is pretty


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like him , too. He has potential. Nothing negative to say.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

He has the same "all strung out" issue that my mare tends to have, but he looks great to me! I'm sure you can work on his stance and all. I would agree with those who are suggesting to see if you can get a lower price on him. In my area, everyone is hurting due to hay shortages and such. If your area is similar I'm sure you could get them to come down. Looks like you found a nice one! :smile:


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I don't know what's pretty fair in your area but around here he'd be about $1000 to $1500 tops if someone really fell in love with him.
> 
> He's still really strung out, all on his forehand and looks kind of hard to hold together. Pretty boy though! I'd knock $250 off just because they misspelled QUIET, that's a pet peeve of mine. He's QUITE what? GRRRRR, LOL!


And another $250 for the chauvinistic add.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> And another $250 for the chauvinistic add.


 
HAAAH! I had to go back and look at the ad again, I missed that the first time. :lol:


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

EliRose said:


> Oh! I forgot to add they dropped his price to 2500.


That is more in line I know some people have said he should be even less,but I guess it depends on horse prices in your area, I know he would probably go around here for that.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I like him, the rider isn't doing anything to make him really drive up into the bridle, would love to see some one ride him that could really make him work!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

He's very pretty, and he looks willing. I don't think it would be too hard to teach him to collect since he's only five, and he doesn't look as if he's fighting the rider.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

He seems to be nice. Whats he look like without the tack? 
He seems nice for just 5, and the rider was not helping him and he was not set up for the jump. If you like him make an offer.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

stevenson said:


> He seems to be nice. Whats he look like without the tack?
> He seems nice for just 5, and the rider was not helping him and he was not set up for the jump. If you like him make an offer.


He certainly does! Much better than some of the five and six year olds I've been around. I called before, no answer, so I'm going to try and call again today or tomorrow. I want to see if I can do a lease with him first, since he would be the first horse I've actually OWNED (I've leased for years).

I'm going to ask the owners to send some pictures of him without tack, too, since I have only seen him tacked up.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

If they're looking to "downsize quickly," my guess is they're not going to be too excited about a leasing option. But it never hurts to ask...


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is very green and very on his forehand. He needs a LOT more foundation work. Notice his up transition from trot to canter is nice but his down transitions are rough and include head shaking.. he is unbalanced and that much on his forehand. He is just stepping over those jumps and is not ready for jumping at all. Just because he will and can does not mean he has enough training and should....

He is built down hill and has a slightly long back (look at the space behind the saddle) but seems to have a decently open shoulder. He will probably jump fairly flat and be a nice AQHA hunter or equitation horse. 

He is really very pretty but needs a lot more training and foundation and it will take longer to lay it due to his down hill build (putting him on the forehand) and his longish back. 

He is a very nice horse.. really. I am pointing out his faults so you know what you are in for.. probably a good year of foundation and training him to get his weight off his forehand before more jumping. Price seems a bit high considering this market.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Elana said:


> He is very green and very on his forehand. He needs a LOT more foundation work. Notice his up transition from trot to canter is nice but his down transitions are rough and include head shaking.. he is unbalanced and that much on his forehand. He is just stepping over those jumps and is not ready for jumping at all. Just because he will and can does not mean he has enough training and should....
> 
> He is built down hill and has a slightly long back (look at the space behind the saddle) but seems to have a decently open shoulder. He will probably jump fairly flat and be a nice AQHA hunter or equitation horse.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the critique! I am fairly certain of my ability to work with him with his build and foundation work, I helped train a 6 year old green gelding with the WORST downhill build I'd ever seen. He was frightening at times -shudder- After that they tried to sell me him . . . Nope!

I don't even know if this is going to work since the owner isn't answering! I've called SIX times, on two separate numbers, in the past two days. UGH. I'm a little aggravated at that.

If I spot a horse at the Camelot Horse Weekly tomorrow, I might just jump on getting it. Although there is one old man I keep looking at that's still available, lol!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Hopefully talking to the owner tomorrow (she is having some family/health issues), wish me luck! Also talking to my trainer about him tomorrow.

Anyway, I also found his pedigree! Kandy Eyed Jack Quarter Horse

I know of a few of them (Two Eyed Jack, Zan Parr Bar, Three Bars). Can anyone give me information on any of the others?


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I love him! He is very pretty and looks very willing and kind. If I was looking for another horse and he was in my area, I would get him! Good Luck!


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

He has very similar bloodlines as my Nibbles , and they look vety similar. She is very sweet and willing _ I'd go for him, and If you're not interested, I am!!! LOL


----------

